
Kidnapping a Nazi General: Patrick Leigh Fermor’s Perfect Heist - samclemens
http://blog.longreads.com/2016/01/07/kidnapping-a-nazi-general-patrick-leigh-fermors-perfect-heist/
======
cafard
During one of John Mosby's raids, he captured a brigadier general and a couple
hundred horses. Abraham Lincoln is quoted as saying the he regretted the
horses more: he could make a brigadier general any day. It is not clear what
benefit this brought to the allied cause, unless raising some morale in the
UK. Was that an equivalent for the damage done by the Germans trying to find
the general?

~~~
steve19
look at the cost of terrorism today. we spend a fortune to combat relatively
unlikely events. no doubt axis general began wasting time, men and money
trying to protect themselves from kidnapping.

------
jimhefferon
Great article but in particular, love the map.

